# Possible trade-up to HR34??



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm just now finishing up my 1st year back with Direct and thinking about what would make it better for me from a recording management point of view.

Currently I have 3 HR24's, 2 of which are located in my AV rack that are under my complete control. Managing series and other recordings is a bit of a PITA since I have to switch the remote for one or the other and also switch the input to the AVR so I can set recordings.

For broadcast it is simple, 2 of them solely on one, the other 2 solely on the other. For the 'cable' type channels not so easy. It is a relatively major irritation.

I would like to take out the 2 HR24s and swap to one HR34, but I don't want to have to sell the farm to do it. Last time I talked to D* about it, the offer from them was horrid. $399 for the HR34, $50 install, and $50 upgrade fee. That will never happen with me as I would just switch if it became that important.

As I see it, I don't have much leverage since I'm still under contract and I'm not offering them anything that adds to my bill. But then again, I've got the Everything package and that should have some bearing as well as I'm on CC autopay and no bill has been paid late or any other financial issues.

Any suggestions as to how to get one in a swap type deal for much, and I do mean MUCH less than what has been offered a number of months ago?


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

"lparsons21" said:


> I'm just now finishing up my 1st year back with Direct and thinking about what would make it better for me from a recording management point of view.
> 
> Currently I have 3 HR24's, 2 of which are located in my AV rack that are under my complete control. Managing series and other recordings is a bit of a PITA since I have to switch the remote for one or the other and also switch the input to the AVR so I can set recordings.
> 
> ...


More than likely you can call and see what you qualify for. Every account is different so no one but an employee looking at your account can tell you. If you are outside of your first year as a returning customer, that is typically when your account is eligible for an upgrade...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Good to know, thanks for the info. Guess I'll wait the month and find out then.


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not even under contract any longer and here is what they are telling me. So roughly $647 and that's just replacing one box and continuing to use my other DVR's. Ridiculous. 


The HR34 receiver is the next generation HD DVR, which you can get for the upgrade fee of*$399 *plus applicable tax. Since Whole Home DVR Service is required, an*additional $199* fee applies. This covers all necessary hardware additions and replacements as needed to network your existing receivers.

Due to the complexity of the advanced receiver's installation process, standard professional installation is required. This will be included in your work order for*$49*. Our customers who engage a pro typically have fewer technical concerns after installation. Furthermore, if you already have a broadband Internet service, you may also be eligible to include the Cinema Connection Kit (coax) for free with this upgrade (valued at $99.00 on a regular basis).

This offer is available for a limited time only and if you accept, it will include a*programming agreement of 24 months*. Additionally, $3 monthly fee applies for the Whole Home DVR Service.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Dmclone: What equipment/receivers do you have now?


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Dmclone: What equipment/receivers do you have now?


HR20, HR20, and HR 22. I planned on trashing one of the HR20's and replacing it with an HR34.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I certainly don't think you should have to pay the Whole Home upgrade fee and installation on top of it. You would need a SWM16, those sell online for $279, so not really cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

SWM16's aren't that expensive, you can pick them up on eBay for around $70 bucks brand new with PI & 2 8-way splitters. Example


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

dmclone said:


> I'm not even under contract any longer and here is what they are telling me. So roughly $647 and that's just replacing one box and continuing to use my other DVR's. Ridiculous.
> 
> The HR34 receiver is the next generation HD DVR, which you can get for the upgrade fee of*$399 *plus applicable tax. Since Whole Home DVR Service is required, an*additional $199* fee applies. This covers all necessary hardware additions and replacements as needed to network your existing receivers.
> 
> ...


This sounds like an email message from cyber customer service. I recommend that you actually call customer service that has access to special promotions and offers as well. 



lparsons21 said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info. Guess I'll wait the month and find out then.


No problem. If I can be of any other assistance feel free to let me know.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sim-X said:


> SWM16's aren't that expensive, you can pick them up on eBay for around $70 bucks brand new with PI & 2 8-way splitters. Example


I was going by Solid Signal's price, not eBay.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> SWM16's aren't that expensive, you can pick them up on eBay for around $70 bucks brand new with PI & 2 8-way splitters. Example


Yup. Just got the SWM16, 29V PI and 2 8-ways about a week ago for $59 + $12 shipping on ebay.

EDIT: It was actually on $54.99 + $12.00 shipping


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm in email negotiations with D* for a swap out of 2 of my HR24s to an HR34. So far we haven't come up with a price I'm willing to pay although they have offered a somewhat decent price, but then negotiations are not over yet.

But one question for those that have done the upgrade/swap. Do they just add it to the next billing or take the money at time of order? The reason I ask is that I use a very low limit CC for all my bill paying and make sure it is funded for whatever I need whenever it is needed, but I keep available cash in it at a very low amount so that a billing glitch doesn't end up with me getting hosed.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe they normally charge when the order is placed, or possibly when it is shipped. I am fairly certain they won't add it on your next month's bill.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks. That will let me plan accordingly.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

I called in the other day to ask about getting an HR34 and was quoted $399, when I said this wasn't good enough he then quoted me $299, still not good enough so I thanked him for his time and hung up.

I'm a 5 year customer with 2 HR2X boxes and whole home service. I'm under contract until mid 2013 because I just upgraded my old SD DVR upstairs to one of the HR boxes last year.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

it will probably be $199 a year from now.


----------



## specialkd24 (Oct 13, 2009)

Keep trying, but it definitely helps if you are out-of-contract. I was for over a year and I got it for $99 plus free installation (they said $49, but never charged me for it). Call in, get a nice person and see what happens.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, after a couple emails, D* called me to talk about trade-up. Actually offered a fairly good deal if I needed more tuners. But since it was really nothing more than a convenience upgrade, to control recordings easier, I didn't think the price was one I wanted to pay.

So it looks like I won't be doing it at this time. Thanks to those that responded.


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

They are offering the HR34 to new customers for only $99. Crazy what they do for new customers, but long time existing customers usually do not get much. If you are out of contract, you might be able to talk them into the $99, but might take a few calls. 

Also, make sure you are going to the retention department. DTV has changed their phone system recently. When you say cancel, you still go to regular CSRs, not the retention/cancelation department. And when you ask the CSR if they are the retention department, expect them to lie to you. Seems DTV does not want their customers getting to the retention department unless you really want to cancel service.


----------



## miesque1127 (Jul 21, 2012)

KsBillsFan said:


> They are offering the HR34 to new customers for only $99. Crazy what they do for new customers, but long time existing customers usually do not get much. If you are out of contract, you might be able to talk them into the $99, but might take a few calls.
> 
> Also, make sure you are going to the retention department. DTV has changed their phone system recently. When you say cancel, you still go to regular CSRs, not the retention/cancelation department. And when you ask the CSR if they are the retention department, expect them to lie to you. Seems DTV does not want their customers getting to the retention department unless you really want to cancel service.


Saying long time existing customers don't get much is utter nonsense.

Why does everyone get butt hurt when they offer things to attract new customers?? They do plenty for existing customers.

I am a long time customer, 12+ years. I get a significant discount on Sunday Ticket every year. I just called in last week, to see what they can do to help cut my bill down. They did the following:

-Offered me Sunday Ticket with MAX for half price - $24.99 for 6 months.
- $30/mo credit for the next 12 months
- $15/mo credit for the next 6 months
- Whole Home Service upgrade, including switching out a SD receiver with a HD DVR. No charge for all parts and installation.

So......$450 worth of credits, $150 discounted off of ST, parts and installation (including replacing a SD DVR with an HD DVR) saving me at least a couple hundred more.

If you are an existing customer they will help you out. It helps to not be in a contract, but even if you are they will help you out.


----------



## suncom3 (Nov 4, 2006)

that sounds highly unlikly,unless you were on sub with all channels for 10yrs ..how bout mid level subs that are a couple yrs old........wont get that treatment


----------



## lancorp (Dec 2, 2008)

miesque1127 said:


> Saying long time existing customers don't get much is utter nonsense.
> 
> *Why does everyone get butt hurt when they offer things to attract new customers??* They do plenty for existing customers.
> 
> ...


Could be because new customers who haven't spent a dime get the latest equipment, free premium services, and overall lower bills, while long time customers like me (since 1999) can't even get an upgraded DVR to replace the crappy, frustratingly slow HR20's and HR21's. I think you're experience is the exception, not the rule. Long time customers should't have to work so hard to replace under-performing equipment with newer stuff.

Roughly 156 months at an average of $130 per month means I've given DirecTV over $20,000. You'd think they could afford a couple new receivers for a "loyal customer" (of which I am thanked for being, every time I call them).

If I buy new receivers, they can't even guarantee I'll get a particular model!! I've been told this multiple times.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"lancorp" said:


> If I buy new receivers, they can't even guarantee I'll get a particular model!! I've been told this multiple times.


For a HD DVR, this is true. HR34s are guaranteed.


----------



## lancorp (Dec 2, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> For a HD DVR, this is true. HR34s are guaranteed.


So I spend $200 each to replace crappy receivers that DirecTV should replace for free, and they can't even guarantee they won't send me the same refurbished model I already have!

What business can't control what they sell?

While I like DirecTV, their policies frustrate me whenever I think about them (or whenever I'm cursing the HR20's and HR21's I have...)


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Keep calling back until your get the right CSR. I was out of contract when I got mine. First call $399, second $199 and my fourth time they paid me $75 in credits to take one. Installed and everything!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Keep calling back until your get the right CSR. I was out of contract when I got mine. First call $399, second $199 and my fourth try they paid my $75 in credits to take one. Installed and everything!


Usually if your out of contract they offer a free HD DVR which would cost you $199. I would start there and say you are already willing to do this, why not take that off of a HR34 and see if you can get a little more.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Usually if your out of contract they offer a free HD DVR which would cost you $199. I would start there and say you are already willing to do this, why not take that off of a HR34 and see if you can get a little more.


Sorry, typos form the iPhone. Yes, I got one. Its cost me NOTHING and I got $75 in credits for upgrading form the HR20.

It's fast, but not even close to perfect.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

lancorp said:


> So I spend $200 each to replace crappy receivers that DirecTV should replace for free, and they can't even guarantee they won't send me the same refurbished model I already have!
> 
> What business can't control what they sell?
> 
> While I like DirecTV, their policies frustrate me whenever I think about them (or whenever I'm cursing the HR20's and HR21's I have...)


No if the receivers are broken they will replace them for free (you might have to pay $20 for shipping). If they aren't broken then there is no reason to replace them. "Because I want a new one" is not an acceptable reason to get one for free.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It almost sounds like the Dish network PTAT solution would help. Depends on how many tuners you need and what type of sports fanatic you are. I couldn't leave because of MLB EI, but my brother switched and he seems quite happy with the decision.


----------



## mkohlman (Aug 11, 2012)

lancorp said:


> Could be because new customers who haven't spent a dime get the latest equipment, free premium services, and overall lower bills, while long time customers like me (since 1999) can't even get an upgraded DVR to replace the crappy, frustratingly slow HR20's and HR21's. I think you're experience is the exception, not the rule. Long time customers should't have to work so hard to replace under-performing equipment with newer stuff.
> 
> Roughly 156 months at an average of $130 per month means I've given DirecTV over $20,000. You'd think they could afford a couple new receivers for a "loyal customer" (of which I am thanked for being, every time I call them).
> 
> If I buy new receivers, they can't even guarantee I'll get a particular model!! I've been told this multiple times.


lancorp, I really feel your pain as I going through the same situation. 5 years with DirecTV, over $2k annually, and every time I have a piece of equipment fail, I actually get something OLDER and MORE BEAT UP that what I had before.

This week I had an HR23 die and today I received a refurbed HR22 with scuff marks in a number of places, a broken front access door, and an intermittently loud cooling fan. Called to complain and was told that while they could replace the unit, there was no guarantee it would be with a newer model. When I was offered a $30/month discount I tried to explain to the rep that my frustration wasn't with what I was paying per month (I'll willingly pay for good service) my frustration was continuing to receive crappy, outdated equipment.

Does anyone have any suggestions about HOW to talk DirecTV into an HR34 upgrade? Frankly I'd be happy with a couple of HR24's but since DirecTV wouldn't make that offer, I'm will to try to shoot for an HR34 if that gets me out of this mess.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

KsBillsFan said:


> They are offering the HR34 to new customers for only $99. Crazy what they do for new customers, but long time existing customers usually do not get much. If you are out of contract, you might be able to talk them into the $99, but might take a few calls.
> 
> Also, make sure you are going to the retention department. DTV has changed their phone system recently. When you say cancel, you still go to regular CSRs, not the retention/cancelation department. And when you ask the CSR if they are the retention department, expect them to lie to you. Seems DTV does not want their customers getting to the retention department unless you really want to cancel service.


What sequence do you press now to get the retention dept?


----------

